

Announcing Yeoman 1.0 - stephenplusplus
http://yeoman.io/blog/hello-1.0.html

======
terhechte
Yeoman is:

A web app workflow management tool. Package manager for javascript libraries,
compiler for css / js, optimizer for html, development webserver, sekeleton
generator. It basically is another level of process abstraction after
bootstrap + downloading & installing jquery plugins & compiling the project
with yuicompressor.

I've never used it yet, whenever I embark on a new simple html website, I
forgot yeoman exists, and later on I'm sad that I again didn't use it. I'll
keep the tab open now :)

Lightning-fast scaffolding — Easily scaffold new projects with customizable
templates (e.g HTML5 Boilerplate, Twitter Bootstrap), RequireJS and more.

Great build process — Not only do you get minification and concatenation; I
also optimize all your image files, HTML, compile your CoffeeScript and
Compass files, if you're using AMD, I will pass those modules through r.js so
you don't have to.

Automatically compile CoffeeScript & Compass — Our LiveReload watch process
automatically compiles source files and refreshes your browser whenever a
change is made so you don't have to.

Automatically lint your scripts — All your scripts are automatically run
against JSHint to ensure they're following language best-practices.

Built-in preview server — No more having to fire up your own HTTP Server. My
built-in one can be fired with just one command.

Awesome Image Optimization — I optimize all your images using OptiPNG and
JPEGTran so your users can spend less time downloading assets and more time
using your app.

Killer package management — Need a dependency? It's just a keystroke away. I
allow you to easily search for new packages via the command-line (e.g. `bower
search jquery`), install them and keep them updated without needing to open
your browser.

PhantomJS Unit Testing — Easily run your unit tests in headless WebKit via
PhantomJS. When you create a new application, I also include some test
scaffolding for your app.

~~~
bradleyjg
Has image spriting gone out of style? That's one of the most fiddly bits, but
I don't see it on your list.

~~~
taifun
That's a feature of Compass: [http://compass-
style.org/help/tutorials/spriting/](http://compass-
style.org/help/tutorials/spriting/)

------
jasich
I'm using Yeoman to develop one of my web applications, which is a Single Page
Application on a MEAN stack. My client side application is just HTML5 &
AngularJS which uses a node.js/express powered REST API. The Yeoman workflow,
along with the Angular Generator, is a great fit for this type of development.

------
nivertech
Does WebStorm IDE offer any added value over yeoman/bower/grunt? Or better
just to stick to editor like Sublime?

So, if one use WebStorm with yeoman-based workflow, he basically use IDE as
editor?

What confuses me, that many good FEDs I met, use WebStorm.

------
od2m
All of the about pages 404. What the hell is it?

~~~
jffry
It's a series of tools codifying an opinionated position on web dev workflows.
There's a decent description on their homepage at
[http://yeoman.io/](http://yeoman.io/)

------
squank
No information about what it is or what it's for. Very clever, that.

~~~
TelmoMenezes
Hey, have't you read the tutorial on how to make a website for an open source
project?

[http://linuxhaters.blogspot.pt/2012/07/your-free-software-
we...](http://linuxhaters.blogspot.pt/2012/07/your-free-software-website-for-
dummies.html)

:)

